# Ar-15



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Can you take the front sight off a Ar-15. my friend wants to put a scope on his


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

you will need a low profile gas block. removing is fairly easy with the right punch. I would change out the gas tube too.

the real cheap and easy thing you could do is cut off the site above the gas tube. ugly, but it would work


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

No need to as it won't interfere with your sight picture anyway.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with SMK. I have a scope on my Bushmaster M4-profile 16" upper and you can't see the front post through the scope.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The only time it will be in your way is if you have a very low power scope. He can grind off the extra and then give it a finishing to make it look pretty. 
I saw a few flattops and that is what it looked like the factory did.


----------



## SoDakShooter (Mar 17, 2008)

Leave it on. I have a normal f marked front sight on my flat top with a 4.5-14 Nikon scope and Larue quick detach mounts. If I feel like shooting open sights my Troy back up iron sights fit nicely under the scope. Its the best of both worlds.


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

SoDakShooter said:


> Leave it on. I have a normal f marked front sight on my flat top with a 4.5-14 Nikon scope and Larue quick detach mounts. If I feel like shooting open sights my Troy back up iron sights fit nicely under the scope. Its the best of both worlds.


Yep


----------

